# King and Ling...yummy



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

The Kingfish I fried the "balls", cut the fish in 1" increments vertically then "pop" em out.

Kingfish were coated in egg then covered in Zaterans Fish Fry then fried for about 7 minutes in peanut oil @ 375 degrees.

The Ling (I had 4 steaks) were coated with ~1/4 cup of melted butter 3 tblspns. lemon juice and lightly dashed with lemon pepper(both sides). In the oven for 30 minutes @ 350 degrees.

Some packaged rice and homemade mashed potatoes with the skins and VIOLA..


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

did you really like the king balls, ive never been able to get the game taste out ? and ive soak them in milk, and all i fry with is pnut oil.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Milk does a body good...*



roundman said:


> did you really like the king balls....


Hell ya. I like sushi as well so the "gamey" taste doesnt bother me so much. Another way I did King once was to soak it in milk (all night), then make a foil dish, put the meat in it and douce italian dressing all over and throw it on the grill....ewwww-weee its good.


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Kingfish*

The Red Meat Along The Lateral Line Gives The Mackerel The Fishy/gamey Taste. If You Fillet The King, Cut The Fillet Into Blocks Then Cutdown On The Blocks At An Angle And Cut Out The Lateral Line And Top Or Bottom Portion Of The Skin (kind Of Like An Upside Down Y). By Doing This You Get Rid Of The Skin And Red Meat And Bones Along The Lateral Line At The Same Time. The Two Thin Strips Should Be All Grey (kingfish Meat Looks Grey To Me) With No Red Flesh On Any Side. Cut Strips Into Small Blocks And Deep Fry And Serve Hot (where Everyone Can Dip Each Piece In Tartar Or Red Sauce And Pop It In Their Mouth). If You Do This They Go Fast And Do Not Have Time To Get Cold. You Will Be Surprised How Fast They Get Eaten. If You Serve A Large Piece It Gets Cold And Left On The Plate And Thrown Away. Slow Down On Frying When Some Are Left On The Serving Plate. Start Frying Them Again As New Guests Arrive. Also Fry Them In The Cajun Seasoned Cornmeal And Masa Mix/beer And Mustard Marinade. You Also Need To Keep The Fish Well Iced And Gut (evicerate) As Soon As Possible. Never Try To Freeze Mackeral. I Give Away All That I Don't Eat Fresh.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Brady Bunch

Looks awsome. Did you have any cold beer with that. 

Shin-Diggin


----------



## Dredger (Jun 16, 2005)

I clean my kings exactly like fishnfetish, but also at boatside, I gut, bleed and de-head the king then bury it in ice. Kingfish are one of the few fish where you can legally cut the heads and tails off and put in the cooler on the boat.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Another option for the king balls is to dredge them in really fresh buttermilk, then coat with Zatarains Lemon/Garlic seasoning for flavor with a zing. I fry them at 350 for about three minutes. Mix up a little cocktail and tartar sauce and watch them disappear!.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Brady Bunch
> Did you have any cold beer with that.


As a matter of fact yes. 1 beer while cooking, 2 beers while eating and another while cleaning the mess 

Fishinfetish, Im gonna try that next time.


----------



## davesbbq (May 11, 2005)

*kingfish*

i like kingfish bbq pit .. wrapped in bacon.. marinate with a terayaki/garlic marinade for about 3 hours.....buy basket to put in and just flip....ball out the kingfish meat.... the other meat seems stringy


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Soak it in the green tabasco sause for a few hours. That gives the fish a little zing but not so hot you can not eat them and takes the fishy taste away. I did this for some friends and could not fry them fast enough.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

mix corn meal, smashed corn flakes, dry seasonings of choice in a bowl. Shouldn't be gamey if you ball the k-mack. Saute' garlic and chopped pepperoni. While garlic is cooking, put k mack balls in large zip loc and add 1 egg. Add dry seasoning and shake vigorously to cover all the meat. Drop into skillet with garlic and pepperoni saute' mix. After turning the balls over, splash with balsalmic vinegar. 

You can freeze mackeral if you use a vacu-sealer. All your fish will taste fresher when you defrost them.


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Kingfish*

This is a filleted kingfish that was caught on Friday. Notice, no red meat from lateral line! The mesquite grilled Italian dressing marinated pieces and Cajun mustard/beer/Tony Chacherie marinated and cornmeal/masa battered went very fast with only 3 hungry people!


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Fast Kingfish*

In fact it went so fast I wasn't able to get a picture of it before it was all gone!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Backwash (Oct 22, 2004)

*red wine*

My sister marinated the fillet's in red wine and butter. Then grilled it, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The one and only time I've had kingfish, I prepared it with a recipe I found on this site. I started by marinating the filet pieces in italian dressing, then smoking them for a half hour or so. It came out white, flaky and absolutely delicious. I never thought that gray flesh would turn out so good.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

BEST WAY!!! Take and mix 50/50 sour cream and your favorite hot sauce. Let the balls soak in it overnight. Pull the balls out and roll in seasoned cornmeal and fry them up. Smaller kings are much better as they are not as oily, meat is much whiter.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

we cooked some ling acouple weeks ago on the pit and it was good! fried king also.. Went down good with some cold beer


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a newbie here. What are you guys talking about when you say "balls"?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

You guys be nice to the newbie when you reply


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

FREON said:


> You guys be nice to the newbie when you reply


Yeah, I left myself wide-open on that one.

Well, I had some Mackel and just cut it in small squares prior to seasoning and frying.

I's still like definition of the term "balls" as used in this thread.


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2006)

metoo ... imagination little grasshopper .......
ok joke aside its a way they clean fish, that leaves ball shapped chunks.

and why doctor your fish with seasoning ...
a slab of boneless skinless kingfish thrown over hot coals with nothing on it makes for a great snack while cleaning fish. i dont know if its the coals or magic but the gamey taste is gone.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

What other fish can you clean legally out on the water?


----------

